# Just what I needed



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I've had a crazy week, Timmy too. My mom had surgery on Wednesday to remove a malignancy in her lung, which thankfully was very successful. Timmy has been exceptional. I was gone most of the day Wednesday from about 5:00am till 9:00 pm, DH left for work at 8:00am, I had a neighbor come in to take him out at about noon and DD's were home from school at 2:30 and my little guy was just great I was so proud of him, it's almost like he knew not to stress me any more than I needed. The past few days have been better. I got to the hospital at about 9:00 am after a walk and breakfast and I was home by about 3:00 with him being home that time all my himself with no accidents. My mom is being discharged tomorrow, after major surgery, she's my hero. She is so tough, way more then I thought she would be, but so thankful that things were caught early. So I got back from visiting with my family today and went for a walk in our park adjacent to my neighborhood with my two favorite guys, DH and Timmy. Here are some pictures, yes even one of myself! Who'd have thought I'd be brave enough to post even with no makeup on, haha. Anyway hope you are all having a great weekend I'm so happy to report things will hopefully be returning to normal for me. These situations make you realize what is really important in life.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great pics Jen , hope your mom recovers fully. Thanks for sharing. That's so true, we tend to take things for granted. and only appreciate them when harm arises. Hugs and woofs.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

you look just fine without makeup!! Glad things are going well for your Mom. It's rough when a loved one is in the hospital or having health problems. Yes, it puts thing in perspective. Timmy is so sweet!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Jen, You look taller in person! Best wishes to your Mom, hope she has a speedy recovery. Rita


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

sorry to hear what your family has been going through! So happy to hear your mom is going to be okay! I know exactly how scary that can be. ((HUGS))
and YAY for Timmy! what a good boy!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear things have been tough for your family recently. I sure hope your mom is on the way back to full health. Timmy is a doll, and doing what Havs do best... Sharing all the love he can!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

You are so young and beautiful that you don't need makeup. And a really good looking Timmy. Hope for your mom to be well.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Awe thanks Lucile, you're sweet. My mom came home on Wednesday after some complications but seems to be on the mend. They say at least eight week recovery, but she had planned to go to Florida for the winter right at the eight week mark so we'll keep our fingers crossed. Mom says "Getting old ain't for sissies." ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I kept my mom in the house with me for two years. I only left her once for a weekend. My brother finally volunteered. Mom had a spot on her lung and one in her breast, but she also had Alzimers. We didn't tell her about the cancers and did not treat her. No use in scaring her. Once a nurse told her that the lump under her arm was cancer and Mom got all upset, but forgot the next day. She always knew me and I wouldn't take anything for the two years with her. Watching Gunsmoke in the middle of the night and breakfast whenever. You are so lucky that your Mom had good news and I wish you well. Mom lived to be ninety.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles, Jenny. Hope your mom recovers swiftly!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Jen -
Will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers. Btw -- Timmy looks great(er) since his grooming!!


----------

